# Carparelli guitars



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have personal knowledge on these. Reading up on them but would like some owners to chime in. My buddy just bought one and it seems really well built.
Much appreciated.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike Carparelli started out under the Dot On Shaft moniker several years ago. The first guitars were a bit sketchy. But since that time he has continued to improve the quality and designs. Working with the Korean manufacturer (pretty sure he uses Korea) to improve quality and hardware. I think they have done a pretty good job in terms of getting them to the point of respect. Better materials and hardware then the early models for sure. Of course the prices have gone up as well but if it reflects the workmanship then I wont complain. I have not played any of the models for several years now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

I jammed with one of Mike's distributors a few years back . He had around 
100+ guitars/basses in his basement. They are well built. Like most imports, 
the only downside, that I could tell, would possibly be the electronics.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> Anyone have personal knowledge on these. Reading up on them but would like some owners to chime in. My buddy just bought one and it seems really well built.
> Much appreciated.


The 4 I have tried have been decent guitars but the sticker price was basically double what I felt they are worth.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't comment on price, but the couple I've seen were nicely built and decent players. 

Here's the site: http://www.carparelliguitars.com/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I played a few when I was in Barrie several years ago, and was reasonably impressed. Met Mike Caparelli several times, nice guy, very passionate about his product. He told me his guitars are Korean imports, made by Sammick if I remember correctly. IMO, they're a solid off brand worth a serious look.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Not a fan, overpriced IMHO, awhile ago I bought an S4. I found it comparable to a good epiphone but once you take the retail price into consideration I would say not worth it. On the one I had I found they had cut corners on the bridge and electronics (pots).


----------

